# That can't really be a Home Depot policy can it?



## mmb617 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'll try to make a long story short and just give the important points. We were looking to buy a modular shower stall at Home Depot. It took three boxes to make up the set we wanted - the base was one part, the side walls another, and the back wall another. They only had the base, but said the other two parts should be in next week.

I wanted to be sure we got the other two parts so I asked if I could order them so they'd be held for me when they came in. I live 5 miles from the store and I'm usually home all day so it's not like I wanted them to hold the parts for days. The associate said that since it was a store stock item it could not be special ordered and would not be held for me. Whenever they came in they would be put on the shelf and if I didn't get them before someone else did, too bad. She also mentioned there were only two of each coming and they always sold quickly.

I never heard of such a stupid policy at any store. She had to have misunderstood the policy, right? I used to work for a building materials distributor and I can tell you we would gladly order anything a customer wanted if we were out of stock on it, and get it to them as soon as it came in. But then our manager constantly stressed that customer service was our #1 priority. Guess Home Depot doesn't see it that way.

It worked out fine as I went to the Lowes store a half mile down the road and bought a very similar one. They had all three parts in stock.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 28, 2015)

I am sure that is not store policy. It's hard to get good help.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 28, 2015)

Home Depot has been recently disappointing me too. It's almost like they are not restocking in anticipation of going out of business.


----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2015)

I have been going to lowes and depot daily for a few weeks now for random stuff for my house and trying to grab a moen stem for my shower. Neither store had any brought in for almost a month in either the moen brand or generic. I went to my plumbing supply and they had a box of 50 on the shelf. 

At depot I asked the guy that worked there and immediately without checking he said they were out of stock. Then he scanned the tag which said he had two in stock so he said those must have been stolen and that he would clear them out of the system without even glancing for them anywhere.


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 1, 2015)

I have encountered the exact same problem as the OP at this store and other big box stores. I argued till I was blue in the face with the service dept that I wanted to pay in advance so I knew when they came in they were mine. The best I could do is get them to say they would call me when they showed up, but there was no system for that the lady took my number on some paper and said she would call me. I asked what if you are not working that day and she said oh I&#8217;ll try and tell the others. On the other hand I live in this tiny town that has a hardware store that has quite a few small things but just one or two of each but I can go in there and order anything and he says expect a call tomorrow or the next day etc and sure enough I go down and it&#8217;s waiting for me. He charges a couple points higher but I save that in gas. When I told him how nice it was buying in town he said the first thing he tells the kids he hires is they sell service there not hardware.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 1, 2015)

Unless I'm buying lumber, I try and support the local Ace Hardware store near me. Much better customer service and a lot more knowledgeable. Sadly, hardware stores, corner drug stores, bakeries, butcher shops are mostly a thing of the past.


----------



## beachguy005 (Mar 1, 2015)

From my experience, the best bet is to order what you want from their website and have it shipped into your local store for you to pick up.  There is no freight charge and you'll get them all when you want them.
Don't use customer service at the store, order online.  In this type of order the computer is more flexible than the sales person.


----------



## mmb617 (Mar 1, 2015)

beachguy005 said:


> From my experience, the best bet is to order what you want from their website and have it shipped into your local store for you to pick up.  There is no freight charge and you'll get them all when you want them.
> Don't use customer service at the store, order online.  In this type of order the computer is more flexible than the sales person.



I would agree with this strategy 100%, except you can't do that with store stock items at Home Depot. When you look up the item online there is no ship to home or ship to store option. The only option is pickup in store. I thought that after I added the item to my cart I'd have those options, but no dice there either.









What I also found interesting is that the bold print highlighted by the green balloon says it's in stock at my local store, but it isn't. Notice the fine print says "Limited Quantity in stock at Altoona #4180". Apparently limited quantity is zero. I looked up several other Home Depot stores and none of them offered any option but pick up in store for this item. Whether those stores actually had any in stock I don't know because I didn't go to them to find out. But the point is I don't see any way you could order it to your home or to your store.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 1, 2015)

I wonder if you take out your local store selection, if that would change anything. Just guessing, haven't tried it.


----------

